# Hamilton Electric Van Horn



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a recent acquistion. It was snapped up by "eagle eye" Harleymanstan at the National Association of Watch and Clock Collectors National meet, and bought immediately by me as Harleymanstan was keen to raise funds to buy the spectacular K-475 that he posted here last week.










I've long thought that the Van Horn is a very elegant watch. I am paricularly drawn to the lugs. This fills out the collection as I have a white dial Van Horn as well.










I am also in the process of having a diamond dial Van Horn restored. As it is being pieced together from three watches it may be some time before it is done. They are most uncommon, and I am looking forward to having a "group photo" done when the restoration is finished.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*NO!* I'm not even going to look at this item, I'll just get *JEALOUS*

(Oh B*gger, I just did! :lol: )

Very Nice!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You know, despite all those wacky Richard Arbib designed Hamiltons (Ventura, Altair, Pacer, Vega etc), it's the conservative Van Horn that I think oozes style  .

And don't forget the humble Titan which is nearly identical but in a cheaper gold filled case  . Very nice Dave...my Van Horn below:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> You know, despite all those wacky Richard Arbib designed Hamiltons (Ventura, Altair, Pacer, Vega etc), it's the conservative Van Horn that I think oozes style  .
> 
> And don't forget the humble Titan which is nearly identical but in a cheaper gold filled case  . Very nice Dave...my Van Horn below:


+1

Indeed, they are real head turners, holding a well deserved place in the history of watches.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Two beauties you've got there, MS. :thumbsup: Looking forward to the group photo. Meanwhile, I'll take comfort in my humble Titan.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

It would have been very difficult to give up this watch to anyone else. I could see through the scratched crystal when I got it that it had a spectular original dial. I'm also extremely pleased with my K-475, so it could not have worked out better for both of us, I would say.

Harleymasntan


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I've thought that the Van Horn was stylistically like the Lord Elgin Black Knight. I know that Harleymanstan recently sold one of these. Here's a photo I scooped off the internet:










I scooped their description as well:

_The Elgin Watch Company of Elgin, Illinois was without a doubt the most prolific manufacturer of watches in the United States. They were medium priced and attractively styled. This example the Black Knight was introduced to compete with Hamiltons stylized asymetrical designs of the 1950's and 60's. Form took precedence over function with this watch as the bezel is made of thin metal which is easily bent out of shape and dented. Still the design of the Black Knight sets it apart from other more mediocre styled Elgin watches._

I suspect that the Van Horn came first, although I do not know for sure. I do know for sure that the Elgin had a mechanical movement, not an electric one.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

And speaking of "eagle eyes", did anyone notice that I took the picture of the Black Dial Van Horn on top of Rene Rondeau's book "The Watch of the Future"?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> And speaking of "eagle eyes", did anyone notice that I took the picture of the Black Dial Van Horn on top of Rene Rondeau's book "The Watch of the Future"?


I didn't notice....but its been done before :tongue2:


----------

